
'Alan Turing law': Thousands of gay men to be pardoned - bootload
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-37711518
======
bootload
_" In 2013, the posthumous royal pardoning of Turing led to calls for wider
pardons, and the launch of a petition in 2015."_

In 2009 fellow HN @JGC organised the partition for Turing. [0] The wider
partition has its roots in this effort resulting in the UK PM tweeting his
recognition, later pardoning Turing. The original partition is gone but you
see the tweet here [1] and read the call to action by John. [2]

[0] [http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/06/alan-turing-deserves-
apology...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/06/alan-turing-deserves-apology-
from.html)

[1]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/3909148598/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/3909148598/)

[2] _" Alan Turing deserves an apology from the British Government"_
[http://blog.jgc.org/2009/06/alan-turing-deserves-apology-
fro...](http://blog.jgc.org/2009/06/alan-turing-deserves-apology-from.html)

